# Nene's Future



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

> Nene, who can sign for six years with the Nuggets and five with another team, should command about $10 million annually. Karl reiterated a desire to keep Nene and hopes the team will make an early offer instead of having Nene get an offer sheet, which the Nuggets would have seven days to match.
> 
> "I would think we would be the first to try to get something done," Karl said.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

It looks like he's staying in Denver.

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4005750

6 years, $60 million.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bye Bye K-Mart.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone please tell me what Nene has done in this league to warrant that kind of cash.

In his first three years, all people ever talked about was potential...but I just don't see that the guy has gotten that much better. What you see is what you're going to get with Nene. My bet is that he gets 12/7 in a starting role next year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Someone please tell me what Nene has done in this league to warrant that kind of cash.
> 
> In his first three years, all people ever talked about was potential...but I just don't see that the guy has gotten that much better. What you see is what you're going to get with Nene. My bet is that he gets 12/7 in a starting role next year.


assuming he gets at least 35 minutes a game (for the first time in his career), id say your undershooting his potiental numbers at little. He does have low post ability, and he's a mobile big guy that has a body used to defend down in the low post. He can provide 13-16 PPG and 8-10 rebounds 1 block and a steal or two per game. Especially with his weight down. If he didnt get injured he would have commanded a lot more. With Kmart soon too be gone, Nene will get his chance to start, and hopefully with Evans backing him up


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Someone please tell me what Nene has done in this league to warrant that kind of cash.
> 
> In his first three years, all people ever talked about was potential...but I just don't see that the guy has gotten that much better. What you see is what you're going to get with Nene. My bet is that he gets 12/7 in a starting role next year.


Wonderful powers of observation you have there considering he has spent the majority of the past two seasons injured. He is clearly better than when he came into the NBA and the market rate for big men with question marks was set last year by Chandler, Dalembert and Curry.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

The Nuggets front office are idiots. Even if Nene gets 35 mpg, he's still just a 12 and 7 guy. The Nuggets were dumb for giving Kenyon Martin the kind of cash they gave him, and now they're dumb for paying Nene All-Star money.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

travel_monkeys said:


> The Nuggets front office are idiots. Even if Nene gets 35 mpg, he's still just a 12 and 7 guy. The Nuggets were dumb for giving Kenyon Martin the kind of cash they gave him, and now they're dumb for paying Nene All-Star money.


There is no proof that Nene at 35 mpg is only a 12 & 7 guy.

Nene isn't getting All-Star money for big men. You obviously don't have a grasp on the market price for big men. Nene got a very reasonable contract when compared to Dalembert, Chandler, etc.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I can't even remember the last time I saw the guy play a fricking game so I don't know if he's worth it or not.I mean the guy's tall and everyone is always talking about how much potential he has,but how many games has he actually played in his career?I don't even remember if it were two or three years ago the last time I saw him in a game


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I just hope this ****ing ridiculous contract doesn't mess up the Sonics discussions with C. Wilcox, who showed he could be a 17 & 8 guy. His agent if probably salivating for the meeting they have scheduled with the Sonics Monday...ugh :curse: .


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry guys, Nene's signing is official:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...O8vLYF?slug=ap-nuggets-nene&prov=ap&type=lgns

Ridiculous


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

You guys forget that when he was a starter, he was regularly putting up 16 points and 10 boards a night.

Now that he knows teh system, he'll be fine. PLUS he can play both C and PF positions.

There's not a big man in the game that can run the floor better than Nene.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Diable said:


> *I can't even remember the last time I saw the guy play a fricking game * so I don't know if he's worth it or not.I mean the guy's tall and everyone is always talking about how much potential he has,but how many games has he actually played in his career?I don't even remember if it were two or three years ago the last time I saw him in a game



I would recommend buying NBA package next season or something where you can get Nuggets feeds.

Yeah he's been hurt the past two seasons, but he's 23 years old!!

Basically still a rookie and he's been in the league and had success already. He'll keep getting better. His jumper looks better every year along w/ his low post ability.

To have a freak injury is not making him injury prone. A torn ACL is so common these days if you never have it happen there is something wrong. Jay Bilas would probably call a guy LAZY if his knees never had surgury.

AND NENE WAS GOING TO GET THIS MONEY FROM SOME TEAM!

May as well be to stay in Denver. I'd rather have him become a bust then to let him leave and watch him flourish. To not take a chance on him when Carmelo and Camby BEGGED the team to bring him back would have been stupid. 

Good move by Denver. They locked him up quick and didn't give him time to go visit other clubs.

Bust or Star it was worth the risk!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Someone please tell me what Nene has done in this league to warrant that kind of cash.
> 
> In his first three years, all people ever talked about was potential...but I just don't see that the guy has gotten that much better. What you see is what you're going to get with Nene. My bet is that he gets 12/7 in a starting role next year.


I understand what you're saying, but you're shortcutting the guy a little bit. 

Potential is a shakey thing, but it is something you always gotta look at. At 6'10, 260, Nene moves faster than any guy his size in the league. Physically (minus the torn knee), he's everything you can ask for. There's no reason he can't pull down ten rebounds a game and get two blocks. 

But Nene can really affect things with his passing ability more than everything. He sees the court extremely well, and gives the Nuggets a low post threat. If he can work on his dribbling some and extend his jumpshot to 12-15, he'll be unstoppable. Do I see that happening? Maybe. So far, he has been lazy on the boards and doesn't focus the whole game, but there are times when he has dominated a game downlow. Is he worth 60 million? I wouldn't have given that to him, but he can easily justify it. There's no reason he can't be an 18/10 guy with two blocks, 1.5 steals, and three assists. We'll see how that knee holds up though.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Since he's locked in for 6 years, I'd like to see Nene drop 20 lbs. He is so much more explosive at that weight. There's no reason to pigeon-hole him into that 260 lb. goon mold when he could be so much more. He's a power forward, not a center.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the only problem with nene was his body, which is BY FAR better now than EVER! the guy is a monster now!

12 & 7? :rofl:

please dont speak unless u actually have SOME knowledge...jeesh!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm very excited to know that the Nuggets have Nene! I Just hope his injury is healed and he will be back to his old explosive self.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Officially signed 6 year -- $60 million deal today.*


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

travel_monkeys said:


> The Nuggets front office are idiots. Even if Nene gets 35 mpg, he's still just a 12 and 7 guy. The Nuggets were dumb for giving Kenyon Martin the kind of cash they gave him, and now they're dumb for paying Nene All-Star money.


:laugh:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

23AJ said:


> I'm very excited to know that the Nuggets have Nene! I Just hope his injury is healed and he will be back to his old explosive self.


The only way he'll get back to his old, explosive self is by dropping down to 240. For whatever reason, the Nuggets had Nene gain 25-35 pounds, and he hasn't been the same since. 

Jermaine O'Neal raved about him at 235. At 270, Nene is sluggish.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i have a good feeling about nene. hes still so young too. he will be great.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Anyone like the new hairdo?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Timmons said:


> Anyone like the new hairdo?


Hahaha, that picture just makes me laugh. Do you have any other ones, his grin is kind of throwing me off. The hair may not look so bad in another picture. Right now though I'm not feeling it. I did however like the look Nene had last season where he had his hair grown out, but just not as long as he has it now.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Yeah when he wears that shaved head his massive scar is exposed. Wonder what that is from?

Anybody tell Nene it's not 1986 anymore?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

a fro would be sweet...


----------

